# Do I need a new starter battery?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

My 1998 2.5TD Burstner has starting problems.

I expect its just the battery and just needs a new one. But wish to see if others concur…

The existing Battery is a Delphi Branded 90Ah. I looked online for Delphi batteries and could not find anywhere selling them and a news article saying Delphi had stopped making batteries in 2006 so the battery could be 8 or more years old.

The MH has been off the road for the past 2 months but I have started the engine and drove it around for 15 mins every 10 days or so just to keep everything moving.

Between xmas and new year I found the battery was too low to start the engine. Charged the battery and it started fine.

Tried again on the 10th and it was flat – charged, started fine

Tried again today and flat again – charged and started fine.

After charge the voltage on the battery was 12.65v (14.7v when engine running). With ignition off there is an idle current draw of about 300mA so I doubt there is a fault causing the battery to drain.

Does this sound like the battery?

If I do need a new one, would it be a good idea to get a high rated battery such as 100 or 110Ah. This would certainly provide better capacity to turn the engine but would it also put higher strain on the alternator / charging circuit?

All help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

get your friendly local Motor Factor to do a drop test on your (charged) battery to see if it is NBG  your Delphi unit 90ah would be correct for a Ducato diesel

If it is then you will need to buy as high a spec battery that you can afford, the physical dimensions will determine what you can fit, probably an 019 type battery for a Ducato base. 

look for 100ah (or better) 800-850 CCA, 353mmL x 175mmW x 195mmH with terminal type 1

haggle to get it under £100 all in :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have found Tayna batteries extremely helpful and very competitive as regards price with excellent delivery. If you know the physical size they will guide you through their range.

if you are a facebook user go to;

https://www.facebook.com/TaynaBatteries/app_190435500990432

you can then also get a discount code for them.....

this is their website address;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/

their service is outstanding IMO. Well worth a look as others have also posted in the past on here. They delivered two batteries to us in France within 48 hours at a price that was less than I could buy one for in France........

Dave


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Had a battery that was often dropping out. Bought a C-Tek charger and ran the re-condition programme. Battery as good as new again. Handy bit of kit if you have a few vehicles.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

When you charge the battery and the van then starts OK, put the headlights on for 10-15 mins and try again. if the battery doesnt start the van then its ged.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It would seem to be wise to replace the battery after the time it seems to have been installed.
Batteries come in all shapes and sizes and as the existing battery is a 90ah and has done a good job, you only need to decide on the weight and shape of its replacement.
By and large, the heavier (weight) the battery is the better.

You could perhaps get away with the existing battery or not but nothing is more annoying than parking up for the night somewhere and finding the van will not start next day*. Perhaps because it is cold or a plate could have failed. The confidence in having a good battery when touring is more than worth while.

Alan

p.s. *That was me two years ago in February on a Sunday morning on the Spanish border  .


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

stevegos said:


> If I do need a new one, would it be a good idea to get a high rated battery such as 100 or 110Ah. This would certainly provide better capacity to turn the engine but would it also put higher strain on the alternator / charging circuit?


Any good Motor Factor, Accessory Shop or Battery Retailer will have a list of batteries that fit all models of car and commercial vehicles. This will ensure that the battery is the right physical size, the right capacity and the correct terminal layout for your van.

Just provide them with the details of the base vehicle, i.e. Fiat Ducato 1998 2.5td and they will be able to give you the price of the battery. As a guide to battery quality ask how long the guarantee is. Do not be tempted to pick a battery that is not recommended as your guarantee will not be valid.

The standard battery should give you many years' service. If there is a higher capacity battery that will fit then your chosen retailer should be able to tell you. This should last longer but you will pay more for it. Most vehicle batteries do not have to work very hard, the worst thing you can do to them is to allow them to go flat. Your alternator will cope.

JohnW


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Just bought a new battery for my vehicle from Ebay
speed of delivery was excellent and battery was well packed
My van is a 2003 Fiat ducato 2.8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251416433368

Alan H


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Had the battery checked at local motor place. Was rated at 630 CCA but on test was delivering about 400. Told one or more cells had probably failed.

For a replacement 90Ah 800CCA they quoted £111 but bought a Varta branded one off ebay with higher spec for £76 inc free delivery.

I always try to buy locally with independent businesses but when the difference in price is so much...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well done! yes I bought a rather large 110ah Varta from batterymegauk ebay first class service and cheaper than everyone by a good margine including Dave's Tanya :lol:


----------

